# Azumi



## Foxbat (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm just wondering if anybody has seen this. Apparently it's based on a Manga story and is unusual in the sense that, normally, Manga translates to Anime. But this one is live-action. 

Looks interesting with lots of swordplay and arterial spray so I'm looking for an unbiased opinion before (and if) I shell out the readies


----------



## DNSimmons (Dec 26, 2004)

i have, it is an excellent movie!!!

I'm an avid fan of japanese movies, anime, culture.

If you're into samurais, war, ninja and ancient japan, then this is the movie for you. Especially if you like sword play.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 14, 2005)

> If you're into samurais, war, ninja and ancient japan, then this is the movie for you. Especially if you like sword play.


 
well, I'm not too sure on that one. The movie starts of great and the swordplay is fantastic, but it really loses the plot towards the end... even if it is based on a manga 

I think it just got a bit too much for me, but I still enjoyed it in the end. The second one is in production now, or might even be finished, I'm not quite up to date yet, but if they intend to continue it as a sort of live action anime, then I'm sure it will redeem itself plotwise. I mean, when you think about it, if you're given the first episode or film of an anime series, you're not really expecting a logical, completely rounded off story are you? When I watched it I thought it was a stand alone movie based on manga...

So I will join Simmons and recommend it, especially if you are interested in "lots of swordplay and arterial spray"  After all when it comes to these movies the more you see the greater background and appreciation you have.


----------



## Crymic (Aug 12, 2006)

It's a good movie though I tried to watch the sequel.. It was total crap =/
It was made to sucker in all those who loved the first movie.



			
				DNSimmons said:
			
		

> i have, it is an excellent movie!!!
> 
> I'm an avid fan of japanese movies, anime, culture.
> 
> If you're into samurais, war, ninja and ancient japan, then this is the movie for you. Especially if you like sword play.


Also some good suggestions are Musa and Sword in the moon.


----------



## Crymic (Aug 12, 2006)

Also if do you plan to get Azumi 2.. AVOID At all costs the copy with Korean writing on the cover. Worst.translation.ever
"Fire" was translation into "Charge"


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 12, 2006)

I was also taken in by just how good the Azumi film was.....then I saw the second and ended up thinking one thing.....what the hell was all that about....mostly though because I ignored much of it due to it being so bad! I was not impressed!!!!!


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't  seen


----------



## D_Davis (Jul 21, 2008)

It's merely okay.  Kitamura does some neat things with the direction, and the music is nice, but none of the main actors are convincing in their roles, especially the girl who plays Azumi.  There is no power, or force, behind any of her movements, and I doubt she could actually slice through a cube of warm butter let alone over 100 human bodies.  The action is limp, rather than visceral.


----------

